# Would Waterlox finish be good on wood mugs, bowls, cups etc.?



## Micahm (Aug 28, 2013)

I came across the Waterlox finish, Waterlox Original Tung oil finishes are "phenolic modified Tung oil-based varnishes". These finishes is made up of 85% Tung oil and 15% resin, rosin and driers. It will resist moisture, dirt, household chemicals, alcoholic beverages, heat and cold. I emailed the company and they said it non-toxic after curing for 60-90 days. Would this be safe to use on drinking mugs, bowls, cups, utensils and other wood product that would come in contact with food or drinks and in your mouth? Or what other finished would work that are safe to use in mugs and bowls and such?

This is the waterlox website if you want to look into it more if i left out some information http://www.waterlox.com/


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

I wouldn't use waterlox if I were you. I used waterlox and didn't really like it much in the first place, much less like it for eating or drinking utensils. I would check out Tried and True Finishes. They are all about the all-natural stuff and could probably help you out.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Read this:
http://www.finehomebuilding.com/how-to/article/food-safe-finishes.aspx

I do not believe a lot of wood finishes sold as food safe really are. Many woodworkers will tell you once the product has dried all wood finishes are food safe. Several direct you to FDA CFR for food safe contact. Well CFR does not list one wood finishing product!

I use mineral oil (laxative) on bowls turn for people that want food safe finish. Give them a bottle of mineral oil for reapplication as necessary.

Look at the warning label on the can or read product MSDS.

http://www.waterlox.com/uploads/docs/Product_MSDS_TB-6038__634278234676764965.pdf


----------



## Micahm (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks TheWoodenOyster, I will check them out.

Thank you Wildwood for the links and info!

I have some of the salad bowl finish/butcherblock finish (beeswax and mineral oil), I suppose that will work just fine. I also have a little bit of tung oil left from previous projects. Which would be the best to use? Or would putting both the Tung oil and beeswax/mineral oil together work good?


----------

